# What does the abrevation C.H.D. mean?



## grunnvms (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm reading some RAF Operations Record Books, and there I see abbreviations like C.H.D.768 with each aircraft. What does C.H.D. stand for, I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------

